# "Ever Onward"



## luckyblindshot

Hello, all! I am coming up with a motto for my family crest. The motto is "Ever Onward." What it means to me is to move forward in spite of what obstacles face you and to never dwell on past mistakes. I think Latin is very beautiful, but sadly I know next to nothing about it. If anyone could give me insight as to how "Ever Onward." would be properly translated into Latin I would greatly appreciate it!

Thank you for your time.

Edit: Removed the "personal creed" for clarity.


----------



## radagasty

Hmm... I am a little confused whether you want the motto translated into English or Latin. I imagine the latter, but your penultimate sentence seems to suggest the former.

At any rate, the most obvious Latin formulation of 'ever onward' would most likely be SEMPER PORRO_, _but another possibility might be PORRO USQUE QUAQUE. Other suggestions will no doubt be forthcoming.


----------



## luckyblindshot

radagasty said:


> Hmm... I am a little confused whether you want the motto translated into English or Latin. I imagine the latter, but your penultimate sentence seems to suggest the former.
> 
> At any rate, the most obvious Latin formulation of 'ever onward' would most likely be SEMPER PORRO_, _but another possibility might be PORRO USQUE QUAQUE. Other suggestions will no doubt be forthcoming.



Thanks for pointing that out! I'm not sure where the glitch in my brain occurred there, but I meant to say Latin. I went back and edited it. Thank you for providing a translation in spite of my confusing wording. I like the ring they have to them.

If anyone has other translations, I'd be happy to hear them!


----------



## King Crimson

A couple Latin set phrases that spring to mind are (semper) Ad maiora (towards greatest things) or "ad meliora" (towards better things), but I would say these maybe capture only point 1 of your list.
I think it is difficult to find one single phrase encompassing all of those meanings, but wait for others...


----------



## luckyblindshot

Thanks, King Crimson!

The list is in the early stages of creation and revision, so I went ahead and removed it so that it doesn't cause any confusion as to the meaning I'm going for.

Could "semper ad astra" work in this context? It'd be functioning as an abbreviated form of the phrase "per aspera ad astra," though I suppose that phrase gets the meaning across as well.

I'm having a tough time because I like how all of these sound!


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete omnes

A couple more suggestions to chew over:

PRORSVS SEMPER ("forwards always")

PROGREDIAR ("I shall go forward" - heraldic mottoes quite commonly use the 1st person singular, even when they are for a family or an institution)

Σ


----------



## cyberpedant

"Excelsior" is fairly close: "ever upward." It's the motto of the State of New York.


----------

